# A really interesting and informative discussion on tear stains.



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I used Angel Eyes for one bottle and it really helped with MiMi's tear stains. I vowed to only use the one bottle. Two months later her face staining is worse than ever, you might notice that I haven't posted pictures of her for a long time. So, now even the hair around her mouth and under her chin is pink. I am at my wits end. I thought about going back to Angel Eyes, but first wanted to do more research. I found this forum discussion which really told me more about yeast staining than I have heard before.
I thought you might be interested.

Tear staining, a Real solution


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I heard that angel eyes have medication of some sort. And long term use can cause liver problems. My mom was using this for her dogs but stopped, because of what the vet told her. As well I know a couple of stores here that refuse to sell the stuff. My vet was saying probiotics help with tear staining. I dont think Mimi would ever look bad she is sooooo cute


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There is so much conflicting information. Read the article which presents different views and decide for yourself. I used to be totally against it, but have mixed feelings now. Well, I just bought some. I have done everything else...everything else.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylvia, you know how bad Laurel's tear stain were. She has none now. I did the .angel eyes, before we saw the opthamologist at OSU. He gave the OK to use it. He also irrigated her tear ducts, which I believe now has helped keep the tear stains away.I still have a bottle of it, and if I need it, I'll use it .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you seen this article from Marvista Vets? I think the discussion you posted may be based upon this article.

Tylosin

I have been fortunate that Lady and now Bailey don't have a real issue with tear staining. I use purified or distilled water, faithfully remove "eye boogers" with a mustache comb every day and wipe the area with Spa Lavish on a warm washcloth daily. Environmental irritants seem to affect tearing with them more than anything else. I have air purifiers in every room which really seem to help.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sylvia, you know how bad Laurel's tear stain were. She has none now. I did the .angel eyes, before we saw the opthamologist at OSU. He gave the OK to use it. He also irrigated her tear ducts, which I believe now has helped keep the tear stains away.I still have a bottle of it, and if I need it, I'll use it .


It was because of your good results that I first gave it a try. It worked. If it were only tear stains, I would not be as upset, but the stains on her beard totally indicate a yeast over growth. Yeast overgrowth is a tough battle. I personally believe that like so many baby faced dogs, MiMi has small tear ducts. But the red yeast stains on her beard are something else.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Have you seen this article from Marvista Vets? I think the discussion you posted may be based upon this article.
> 
> Tylosin
> 
> I have been fortunate that Lady and now Bailey don't have a real issue with tear staining. I use purified or distilled water, faithfully remove "eye boogers" with a mustache comb every day and wipe the area with Spa Lavish on a warm washcloth daily. Environmental irritants seem to affect tearing with them more than anything else. I have air purifiers in every room which really seem to help.


Your post makes me consider that ...oh sigh...the environmental irritants may likely be my birds. I have Australian birds who leave a lot of dander. I fear that Rays sneezing and runny nose are due to the bird dander. Maybe that also contributes to MiMi's problems with tearing. Sigh. What can I do? It is a terrible thing to say, but I wish I had never ....nope can't put that into words.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had to look at Laurel's pics to remember how bad they were! 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/119424-before-after-pics.html

I hope that you find an answer, Laurel's tear stains drive me crazy, and I did do everything I could before the Angel Eyes and going to OSU.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> It was because of your good results that I first gave it a try. It worked. If it were only tear stains, I would not be as upset, but the stains on her beard totally indicate a yeast over growth. Yeast overgrowth is a tough battle. I personally believe that like so many baby faced dogs, MiMi has small tear ducts. But the red yeast stains on her beard are something else.





Sylie said:


> Your post makes me consider that ...oh sigh...the environmental irritants may likely be my birds. I have Australian birds who leave a lot of dander. I fear that Rays sneezing and runny nose are due to the bird dander. Maybe that also contributes to MiMi's problems with tearing. Sigh. What can I do? It is a terrible thing to say, but I wish I had never ....nope can't put that into words.


Have you tried probiotics? They really help with yeast and bacterial overgrowth. I would try that before an antibiotic like Tylosin which will not only kill "bad" bacteria but the "good" also. 

I really recommend Animal Essentials or First Choice Naturals.

Animal Essentials - Premium quality supplements for dogs and cats

http://www.firstchoicenaturals.com/Index/showroom.php?gid=4

I really think allergies may be a lot of Mimi's problem. I have allergies myself and swear by air purifiers and eliminating as many allergens in the home as possible. Simple things like switching to a perfume and dye free laundry detergent can make a huge difference. A dehumidifier can drastically reduce dust mite and mold spores in the air along with using Filtrete furnace filters. Not only has this helped my allergies, I am sure that is why Lady and now Bailey don't have a problem with tear staining.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Have you tried probiotics? They really help with yeast and bacterial overgrowth. I would try that before an antibiotic like Tylosin which will not only kill "bad" bacteria but the "good" also.
> 
> I really recommend Animal Essentials or First Choice Naturals.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do give them all Animal Essential probiotics. I give them purified water, I have a bayou bowl for water. The more we talk about it, the more I fear that they are suffering allergens from the birds. I am crazy to avoid any perfumes or chemicals, because I am hyper sensitive. I guess I need to get an air purifier, because the birds do produce a lot of dust. So, I will choose the Filtrete filters. Can you advise me on an air purifier? Sigh. I would really like to rehome my birds, but I don't see it as possible for each one of them. I guess I had better find a way to cope. Fast.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Boy do i feel your pain Sylvia, that is why i mainly post pics of Kelly at the moment. Everyone but Kelly stained so bad this spring, i know they have allergies and try and stay a step ahead, but this spring was so bad and like i said everyone stained so bad that i cut the hair on their faces off and they are in the process of growing out.  It's just so frustrating that's for sure! :angry:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If the tear staining is from yeast the antibiotic won't help it. In fact, it may make it worse. It may make it clear up and then come back worse than ever.

Maybe trying to treat the yeast would be best.

Grapefruit Seed Extract is safe for dogs. I use it for my own yeast (antibiotics - lyme disease).... It works great. You can put a drop or two in her water each day.

Probiotics are great

Apple Cider Vinegar is great. But dogs tend not to like it. I mix it in Gus and Grace's food - about 1/2 tsp per day.



Pats for Mimi


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I give Sophie a spoon of plain yogurt daily and it really helps, she hardly has any staining and she's teething (I hear Malts get year stains pretty bad during the teething process) when her face is wet the little staining she has looks worse, just like during bath time her ears look so dark, but when they're dry the have just the smallest hint of lemon coloring to them. When her face is dry you can't hardly tell she even had stains. I really think the yogurt and purified water helps. You just have to be careful with the type you buy since some use xylitol as a sweetener like sugar free gum. (I think that's how it's spelled)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had nothing but white dogs since 1978 . First was Puffy who was part poodle and ??? ( 50 pounder) She never had tear stains...
Missy didn't for the most part but then did go thru a phase where she got some staining...I attributed it to her condition/meds at the time which I believed to change her PH in her system. I did urnine testing with multi-strips like the vets use and found if her Ph was too off... the stains would start to appear. 
Quincy only got some staining when having to have medicinal drops for his eyes.
Naddie only gets a small bit where she has daily 'goobers' in the corners. I try to keep up with cleaning and drying but she still gets some... but not the kind that runs all down her face etc. it's limited pretty much to just her 'corners'. 
Why mine overall haven't had the problem I don't know..all have had different diets. All have tap water to drink ( we're on a well and have water tested from time to time for 'safety").
I really tend to think in many cases the Ph of their system makes a difference.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love these discussions. I am open to anything and everything. Jasper has a racoon face, bless his little heart. Dusty is sparkling white. I've done the water,the daily cleaning, the Angel Eyes (after Laurel's amazing results), the grain free food, (sweet) potato free food, vitamins...and it's year round for Jap. I asked the vet about working on his tear ducts and he is open to it, but doesn't want to put him out for just that, wants to do it with a teeth cleaning, but his teeth are good now! 

I am interested in Marj's suggestion about Animal Essentials. I've had great success with their Ginger Mint and Tranquility Blend. I'm off to email Crystal...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have to keep on mine constantly to keep their faces clean Emily and Sasha are easy since I never used anything but a clean damp cloth and a little shampoo....but Bitsy and Rylee are a loosing battle. Their former owner used Angel Eyes for years and once the next owners quit,they have wet faces all the time. I really think it made them worse.
I just try to keep up with it,but the older they get the worse it is...

I keep the faces clean and if they're stained,I just live with it now...as long as their clean the staining, though unattractive isn't harmful....


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I had a Jenday Conure (just one). I couldn't believe the dust that one bird caused (let's not discuss the noise..OMG). I ended up rehoming her to a woman that had an inhome aviary. I agree that maybe it is allergies for Mimi. We don't care that she has tear stains, we love her anyway.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Yes, I do give them all Animal Essential probiotics. I give them purified water, I have a bayou bowl for water. The more we talk about it, the more I fear that they are suffering allergens from the birds. I am crazy to avoid any perfumes or chemicals, because I am hyper sensitive. I guess I need to get an air purifier, because the birds do produce a lot of dust. So, I will choose the Filtrete filters. Can you advise me on an air purifier? Sigh. I would really like to rehome my birds, but I don't see it as possible for each one of them. I guess I had better find a way to cope. Fast.


There are some good suggestions in this article for dealing with bird allergies.

Got A Bird Allergy? - 3 Ways To Deal With Your Bird Allergy Effectively | Free Human-Moderated Do-Follow Article Directory

As far as air purifiers, look for one with a HEPA filter. I have Holmes air purifiers, but there are other really good brands, too. It depends on whether you want a whole house unit or one in each room. I always read the consumer reviews.

I noticed a dramatic reduction in household dust when I switched to Filtrete filters and started using air purifiers. They really do work!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I posted this link to share information with my SM buddies, but it turned out that our discussion really helped me. 
I read the articles Marj posted and am really beginning to think that the bird dander is the culprit. I have suspected for long time that the bird dander was the culprit behind Ray's sneezing and runny nose, but had not thought about it causing MiMi's tear stains.
In the article it stresses the importance of cleaning the cage every day. Well, these are big cages and I am sick to death of cleaning them. Guess what? I have become quite lax...and MiMi's tear stains got worse. The dogs are always noodling around looking for bits of food the bird dropped. They have started tearing up the paper in the cages too. I guess I am going to have to get the barrier out again to keep the dogs out...it just looks so bad. Oh well.
I have thought about getting an air purifier before, but just didn't want to have to spend so much money. The replacement filters cost around $250///I wonder how often you need to change then.
Tori mentioned that antbiotics don't kill yeast and, in fact, make it worse. This is something that has always puzzled me about Angel Eyes. But the article that Marj posted said that Tylosin is sometimes used for small animals for it's anti-inflammatory properties.
One question remains. One article said that tylosin is not a broad-spectrum antibiotic and therefore not likely to contribute to drug resistant organisms, but the other article said that it is. 
Well, thank you all for your input. This internet is a wonderful source of information.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I posted this link to share information with my SM buddies, but it turned out that our discussion really helped me.
> I read the articles Marj posted and am really beginning to think that the bird dander is the culprit. I have suspected for long time that the bird dander was the culprit behind Ray's sneezing and runny nose, but had not thought about it causing MiMi's tear stains.
> In the article it stresses the importance of cleaning the cage every day. Well, these are big cages and I am sick to death of cleaning them. Guess what? I have become quite lax...and MiMi's tear stains got worse. The dogs are always noodling around looking for bits of food the bird dropped. They have started tearing up the paper in the cages too. I guess I am going to have to get the barrier out again to keep the dogs out...it just looks so bad. Oh well.
> I have thought about getting an air purifier before, but just didn't want to have to spend so much money. The replacement filters cost around $250///I wonder how often you need to change then.
> ...



Birds. Sigh. My African grey's main cage is in the spare bedroom, that room is horribly layered in dust. It doesn't matter how often I dust, it just gets bad. If I knew then what I know now....  I do have an air cleaner but the filter has to be changed/cleaned so often it's ridiculous-but the air cleaner does help-not with the dust it's still thick on everything, but if you don't use the cleaner you can actually smell the dust in that room  . If you have African greys or cockatoos you're fighting a loosing battle though.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am SO glad you posted this link. Although, I must say that I am still PETRIFIED to use anything for Gucci's staining. I have been giving her probiotics daily and washing her face with Spa Lavish. I've even used corn starch to keep her dry. I just ordered a water bottle for her to drink out of, since she has been using a bowl. I give her distilled water, but she's still dripping wet when she drinks, so I think the bottle will be better.
I am sure part of it is that she's teething, so I'm not going to mess with Angels Eyes now, but if it never gets better, I will have to look into it. 
I just know that when *I* was sick and had to take multiple doses of antibiotics, it REALLY messed with my body. I had to take probiotics but it was never "the same". I would never want to do that to Gucci.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

italianna82 said:


> I am SO glad you posted this link. Although, I must say that I am still PETRIFIED to use anything for Gucci's staining. I have been giving her probiotics daily and washing her face with Spa Lavish. I've even used corn starch to keep her dry. I just ordered a water bottle for her to drink out of, since she has been using a bowl. I give her distilled water, but she's still dripping wet when she drinks, so I think the bottle will be better.
> I am sure part of it is that she's teething, so I'm not going to mess with Angels Eyes now, but if it never gets better, I will have to look into it.
> I just know that when *I* was sick and had to take multiple doses of antibiotics, it REALLY messed with my body. I had to take probiotics but it was never "the same". I would never want to do that to Gucci.


Hang in there until Gucci is finished teething, Anna. That may account for some of her tear staining. Sometimes Maltese have eye irregularities (eyelashes growing inward, small tear ducts, etc.) that can be corrected by an ophthalmologist.

Did you see Gucci's parents? Genetics also play a big part in tear staining. Both Bailey's mom and dad have beautiful white faces and he does, too. He never had any tear staining while he was teething. 

Bailey's dad is pure Villa Malta and he has the more traditional Maltese face. I've heard that the popular "baby doll" faces with the shorter muzzles tend to tear more. Not sure if this is true or not, though.

I am very lazy about cleaning Bailey's face, too. I comb the eye boogers out every day, but if I remember to wash his face once in between baths I'm doing good!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I love these types of discussions. I think the following link is EXCELLENT info written by a vet. It clarifies the role of pityrosporum yeast and bacteria and how the misnomer of the name Ptyrosporin came about. 

A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains

Vets may vary in opinions on solutions but I think it addresses a lot of good background info!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> I love these types of discussions. I think the following link is EXCELLENT info written by a vet. It clarifies the role of pityrosporum yeast and bacteria and how the misnomer of the name Ptyrosporin came about.
> 
> A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains
> 
> Vets may vary in opinions on solutions but I think it addresses a lot of good background info!


That was an excellent article. It answered questions I have been trying to find the answer to for years. Thank you, Marisa.

Everybody should read the article Marisa posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> I love these types of discussions. I think the following link is EXCELLENT info written by a vet. It clarifies the role of pityrosporum yeast and bacteria and how the misnomer of the name Ptyrosporin came about.
> 
> A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains
> 
> Vets may vary in opinions on solutions but I think it addresses a lot of good background info!


Excellent article!

I do differ with the author on one point. You should never give Tums for tear staining. Tums are calcium supplements and will disrupt the critical calcium to phosphorus ratio of a commercial diet.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I used Angel Eyes for one bottle and it really helped with MiMi's tear stains. I vowed to only use the one bottle. Two months later her face staining is worse than ever, you might notice that I haven't posted pictures of her for a long time. So, now even the hair around her mouth and under her chin is pink. I am at my wits end. I thought about going back to Angel Eyes, but first wanted to do more research. I found this forum discussion which really told me more about yeast staining than I have heard before.
> I thought you might be interested.
> 
> Tear staining, a Real solution





Furbabies mom said:


> Sylvia, you know how bad Laurel's tear stain were. She has none now. I did the .angel eyes, before we saw the opthamologist at OSU. He gave the OK to use it. He also irrigated her tear ducts, which I believe now has helped keep the tear stains away.I still have a bottle of it, and if I need it, I'll use it .


Deb & (Sylvia, I'm so sorry Mimi's staining came back, how disappointing for you). 
When I got Sammie & his brother (who is at the bridge) as puppies sammies brother had really horrible staining but Sammie has never had any. When I found out his brother had shunts I figured that caused them.  so I fig Sammie would not get them-he has more in allergy seasons. 
Did laurel or Mimi have them from a puppy or develop them later on? 
Thanks!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Deb & (Sylvia, I'm so sorry Mimi's staining came back, how disappointing for you).
> When I got Sammie & his brother (who is at the bridge) as puppies sammies brother had really horrible staining but Sammie has never had any. When I found out his brother had shunts I figured that caused them.  so I fig Sammie would not get them-he has more in allergy seasons.
> Did laurel or Mimi have them from a puppy or develop them later on?
> Thanks!


MiMi has always had a little staining, it was just a streak under the eyes. However, lately it has gotten worse and is on her hair under her mouth as well. I give them filtered water, but I think I am going to switch to distilled and see if it helps. It seems we do have a lot of minerals in our water.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel had them as a puppy, and just got worse. From the author's point of view , Laurel must of had a bacterial infection. Washing her face twice a day, (even with spa lavish) once a day, using bottled water, stainless steel bowl, did not help at all!! Her hair was cut regularly and you could see the stains beginning right away.I've been using Bio Groom to wash their faces daily, before that I used a sterile Saline solution to wipe her eyes.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> MiMi has always had a little staining, it was just a streak under the eyes. However, lately it has gotten worse and is on her hair under her mouth as well. I give them filtered water, but I think I am going to switch to distilled and see if it helps. It seems we do have a lot of minerals in our water.


Thank You! So she didn't have bad staining as a puppy. One my puppies was so bad you couldn't even get ahead of it. Now I know why from the articles posted. I give only bottled water, but not distilled.  I comb and either wash or use the waterless shampoo on their faces most every night, and dry it with a towel real good. With all the stuff I can't control, I want to try and prevent this problem if that's even possible. I'm still reading the article from Marisa. I'm thinking all the things I thought before like the grains/sweet potatoes and diff things causing it is all wrong - esp now that I read the articles here today. :thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Bailey's dad is pure Villa Malta and he has the more traditional Maltese face. I've heard that the popular "baby doll" faces with the shorter muzzles tend to tear more. Not sure if this is true or not, though.





hoaloha said:


> I love these types of discussions. I think the following link is EXCELLENT info written by a vet. It clarifies the role of pityrosporum yeast and bacteria and how the misnomer of the name Ptyrosporin came about.
> 
> A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains
> 
> Vets may vary in opinions on solutions but I think it addresses a lot of good background info!



Unfortunately in my case it seems to be the opposite. I have 4 with the more moderate muzzles and they are the ones that i'm having a terrible time with with staining. Noelle never had a problem staining not even during teething and then there's Kelly who has a much shorter muzzle and doesn't really have a problem with staining. I've heard that the pollen has been much worse and allergies have been worse these past years, so i think it's allergies with my crew. 

What a great article Marisa! I noticed that in the article that there were 2 natural supplements suggested. My friend has a maltese that looked like Laurel with the tear staining and she is dead set against using antibiotics unless absolutely necessary for infections but not tear staining. She used the NaturVet Tear Stain Supplement with fantastic results, her boy Sonny now has a sparkling white face. Amazon.com: NaturVet Tear Stain Powder Dog & Cat Supplement: Pet Supplies I have also read somewhere not to put cornstarch on the face if it's a yeast because the yeast will feed off of it, to use Boric Acid instead.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Grace'sMom said:


> If the tear staining is from yeast the antibiotic won't help it. In fact, it may make it worse. It may make it clear up and then come back worse than ever.
> 
> Maybe trying to treat the yeast would be best.
> 
> ...


Oh just be careful on adding things like Apple Cider Vinegar, raw vinegar, etc.... because it changes the ph balance of the urine. Having the wrong ph balance in the urine can cause crystals and even stones. 



hoaloha said:


> I love these types of discussions. I think the following link is EXCELLENT info written by a vet. It clarifies the role of pityrosporum yeast and bacteria and how the misnomer of the name Ptyrosporin came about.
> 
> A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains
> 
> Vets may vary in opinions on solutions but I think it addresses a lot of good background info!


LOVE the article Marissa! With the exception of Bonus Step #7. I think this can have potential harmful effects. But I love that it supports what I've been saying all along that Angel Eyes has been banned in almost every other country and that it can lead to bacterial resistance. Who doesn't like to feel validated every once in awhile! :HistericalSmiley: I can't state how much I hate the use of Angel Eyes because it's just too easy to continue to use when stains start to show up again, just like the OP stated. 

I always have to restrain a *sigh* or *eye roll* when someone comes on here claiming to have the cure all for tear staining. Bottom line is there is no ONE cure for every situation, which is really too bad. I would LOVE to have the cure all for tear staining. I'd be an independently wealthy woman if such a thing existed and I had it!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

There are just so many different possibilities on why dogs get tear stains. I think after ruling out eye deformities such as eyelashes growing inward, blocked/too small tear ducts, or eye shape, it is most likely environmental allergies or irritants in the majority of cases. When you think about how they are always so close to the ground (where dust, pollen, and other irritants settle) it makes sense.

I would have just purchased Tylosin instead of the Angel Eyes. It has a very bitter taste so I used to just mix it in with a 1/2tsp of unsweetened applesauce or plain greek yogurt. But that way you're not getting a random dosage of the antibiotic each time since Angel Eyes is Tylosin mixed with (is it beef or chicken liver or something like that?) to make it taste better.

London & Preston both used to be ice white. A few years ago each November London started getting tear stains on her face and also on her feet from licking. We did get it cleared up, but now she has it almost year round so I really think it is allergies or some sort of irritant in her case. Preston tears a LOT so I think that is where his staining comes from...just his eyes draining so much. I may try allergy medication on London but I really don't want to give them something that either won't help them or they don't really need. In Preston's case I feel it's purely cosmetic. I have chosen to just let it go and not fight with it nonstop (unless I feel it is due to some medical reason).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh just be careful on adding things like Apple Cider Vinegar, raw vinegar, etc.... because it changes the ph balance of the urine. Having the wrong ph balance in the urine can cause crystals and even stones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Crystal I know you DO have the cure. Look at your beautiful babies' clean white faces.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh just be careful on adding things like Apple Cider Vinegar, raw vinegar, etc.... because it changes the ph balance of the urine. Having the wrong ph balance in the urine can cause crystals and even stones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I agree. Bonus Step #7 is potentially harmful as it can upset the calcium to phosphorus balance (Tums) and urine pH (apple cider vinegar), but the rest of the article is right on.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> :thumbsup: I agree. Bonus Step #7 is potentially harmful as it can upset the calcium to phosphorus balance (Tums) and urine pH (apple cider vinegar), but the rest of the article is right on.


The author of the article did call BS on number 7. I agree. Total BS>


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Laurel had them as a puppy, and just got worse. From the author's point of view , Laurel must of had a bacterial infection. Washing her face twice a day, (even with spa lavish) once a day, using bottled water, stainless steel bowl, did not help at all!! Her hair was cut regularly and you could see the stains beginning right away.I've been using Bio Groom to wash their faces daily, before that I used a sterile Saline solution to wipe her eyes.


Did you try a grain free food in conjunction with dairy free probiotics (not yogurt since many dogs will actually tear more with dairy in their system and btw many probiotics on the market have dairy in them, possibly listed as whey) and fish oil? Some people even need to throw in some cold pressed virgin coconut oil into this to finally get some results. It by no way is a 100% cure all since each dog and reason for staining is different. I just have found with the greatest majority of dogs that keeping the inflammation down in the body helps with excess tearing. Of course all of this in conjunction with everything you mentioned...daily or twice daily face washes, (I really don't think it matters what shampoo you use as long as it's not drying to your particular dogs hair and skin. I have been using Pure Paws No Rinse for over 3 years now and find it very moisturizing. I do rinse it out since I use it once or twice a day. But I've just recently seen where others posted they found it drying.), filtered water, stainless steel or ceramic bowls, etc...

Although I do disagree with most vets and groomers theories of cutting the hair away from the eyes. My experience is to let it grow out. When you cut those hairs and then they start to grow, they stick up all over the place and have the potential of getting into their eyes more and causing more of a eye irritation and tearing.

Out of my 3, Callie is the one with most tearing. There is something growing in the back courtyard at the store that causes her to tear. She doesn't do this on our days off at home. So even though staining is minimal, I'm going to try the liquid vitamin C topically to see if it will actually lighten the staining. I'm really curious about that. I do agree that the old M.O.M. method of lightening stains does help, but I also think it really sets the remaining staining in even more. And talk about drying!

And I really need to take a Language Arts refresher course. Geeze I for the life of me can't seem to write out my thoughts coherently without run on sentences and improper use of parenthesis! :blush:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No I didn't try the grain free food with a dairy free probiotics. I really had no knowledge about it. Laurel is tear stain free now and has been since the Angel Eyes and her trip to the opthomolgist . I just wash her face and dry it. If she starts to have tear stains again, I'll go with your suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## IndianapolisVet (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everybody! My name is Dr. Greg Magnusson, I'm the author of The Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains mentioned a few posts back. I noticed a few of you were coming to my site to read the article, and wanted to stop in and say THANKS! 

Also, I edited "Bonus Step 7" to make it more clear that I think adding Tums or Vinegar to a dog's diet will make no difference at all to their tear stain production. Glad to see you all agree with my logic!

Thank you for the kind words on my blog post. I worked hard on that one!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome, nice of you to drop in! I loved your writing style, very personable!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

IndianapolisVet said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Dr. Greg Magnusson, I'm the author of The Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains mentioned a few posts back. I noticed a few of you were coming to my site to read the article, and wanted to stop in and say THANKS!
> 
> Also, I edited "Bonus Step 7" to make it more clear that I think adding Tums or Vinegar to a dog's diet will make no difference at all to their tear stain production. Glad to see you all agree with my logic!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words on my blog post. I worked hard on that one!



Well now this is a nice surprise! Welcome to SM! Truly do appreciate your article. Too bad Indy is too far of a drive for me. I'm in desperate need of a good vet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IndianapolisVet said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Dr. Greg Magnusson, I'm the author of The Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains mentioned a few posts back. I noticed a few of you were coming to my site to read the article, and wanted to stop in and say THANKS!
> 
> Also, I edited "Bonus Step 7" to make it more clear that I think adding Tums or Vinegar to a dog's diet will make no difference at all to their tear stain production. Glad to see you all agree with my logic!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words on my blog post. I worked hard on that one!


Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! We really enjoyed your article!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm impressed. It really was the most informative article I have found on the subject. I read it again today.
Thanks to Marisa for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

IndianapolisVet said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Dr. Greg Magnusson, I'm the author of The Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains mentioned a few posts back. I noticed a few of you were coming to my site to read the article, and wanted to stop in and say THANKS!
> 
> Also, I edited "Bonus Step 7" to make it more clear that I think adding Tums or Vinegar to a dog's diet will make no difference at all to their tear stain production. Glad to see you all agree with my logic!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words on my blog post. I worked hard on that one!


Hi, Dr. Greg Magnusson! I am so glad you took the time to compile all that info into one very informative blog post. I hope the Spoiled Maltese forum will help debunk many of the myths that exist about tear stains with the help of your website. Thank you for writing it and I hope you don't mind if we continue to post links to your blog  :thumbsup:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Dr. Magnusson and thank you for coming to Spoiled Maltese! Thank you also for writing about tear stains! I found it very informative. I'm new to owning a Malt and if there is anything else you'd ever like to share, I would love to read it. Thank you also, Marisa, for sharing! (I hope I spelled your names right.)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

I can speak only for myself but I've had some good results so far with keeping the face really clean by wiping it down twice a day, keeping the hair trimmed and recently started using Eye Envy, which is topical so I prefer that to anything ingested. Granted, AzureBelle's stains seem to be strictly isolated to around the immediate area of her undereyes not her beard. 

Until I read the Doctor's article I was under the impression that plain, non-flavored yogurt was a good thing...? 

I'm going to be getting some Spa Lavish this coming week, but I'd be interested to get the real story about plain yogurt especially since I'm all for anything natural that could potentially mitigate some of the stains and possibly have the twofer benefit of being healthy for her digestion.

Suz


----------

